# Horrible Pruning



## Themadd1 (Aug 2, 2007)

So I was bored the other day and saw this on the "You Tube"

Horrible looking pruning job, it is good to see hacks are everywhere.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqV122aRACo


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 23, 2007)

Horrible pruning is right! These guys definately have the potential to kill someone. Namely a passer bye. bye bye. when that blade(s) break off. Ya you say "The odd's of that happening". I say "I'd hate to be the unluckly one. But wait luck had nothing to do with it. It was stupidity and human disregard." Good thing their playing out in the country.


----------



## clearance (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats a cool machine, right out of Mad Max. Fast and nasty, didn't see anyone around. Why whine about that, lots of flail type boom mowers out there, around people. Each to his own, those trees will grow back, they always do.


----------



## Rickytree (Aug 23, 2007)

Wasn't whining just stating the facts. Why even top the trees like that and what about the hangers! And I would like the know the level of education these guys got.


----------



## clearance (Aug 23, 2007)

Looked like rural farm country with no one around. "Education these guys got." I'll leave that one alone, probably just doing thier job.


----------



## joesawer (Aug 23, 2007)

At least they did not spike the trees.


----------



## Adkpk (Aug 23, 2007)

clearance said:


> Looked like rural farm country with no one around. "Education these guys got." I'll leave that one alone, probably just doing thier job.



clearnace you can be funny.  




joesawer said:


> At least they did not spike the trees.



opcorn:


----------



## Elmore (Aug 24, 2007)

*Canadian Pruning Method?*

Looks like it might be in Canada...maybe. I noticed an accent...Canadian perhaps. Must be one of those Canadian Jarraffs...LOL


----------



## clearance (Aug 24, 2007)

Its in New Zealand, I think.


----------



## Elmore (Aug 25, 2007)

clearance said:


> Its in New Zealand, I think.



Yeah...probably. I just added the above for you Clearance heh heh. I like my Canadian neighbors!


----------



## aquan8tor (Sep 2, 2007)

clearance said:


> Thats a cool machine, right out of Mad Max. Fast and nasty, didn't see anyone around. Why whine about that, lots of flail type boom mowers out there, around people. Each to his own, those trees will grow back, they always do.



That was my first thought; something from mad max or road warrior; looks like it was made from scrap! Still looks horrid afterwards. Guess we can't assume anything without knowing why they were topped...


----------



## gdn (Sep 4, 2007)

we had one of these on an orchard i worked on. 
It was mounted on a boom on a tractor and was powered either (i can't remember which)by hydralics or pto from the tractor. 
From memory the 2 blades were pretty much just swinging guilitienes, held outwards by centrifical force. 
worked good.
Used them to prune the shelter belts back, to let more light in to grow fruit.
no-one cared about hangers. 
Generally the tree's were willow or poplar i think, that stuff grows no matter what u do to it. 
this was in NZ

ps
i never drove it but understand that on the tractor there was some concern about the stability of the vehicle, still managed on slight inclines though.


----------

